# Breeders Excess to Clear....



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Preloved | updated rabbits, sugar gliders, chinchillas, hamsters, rats for sale in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, UK

why have so many pets and why breed them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I cant even look at that advert as it will no doubt make me angry and want to cry


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor poor fluffs im very very tempted to get the 2 quid chin and the free rabbits, dont think mum would take me though :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

do it at least you will ensure they get decent homes, with you or not. I have been thinking about a pair of chins but I dont want to take on any more pets while i'm renting


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Awful people


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would if i could, but i would need mum to drive me, if i could get them without having to ask her i would, she has no idea how many rabbits i have any more any way


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

looks like typical BYB an yet from prices they aint trying to clear them!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking at their details on Preloved they appear to be a pet shop/business - selling everything from exotics to ponies


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> Looking at their details on Preloved they appear to be a pet shop/business - selling everything from exotics to ponies


Yeah actually now that i look at their name i am pretty sure they are the people offering many exotics on order recently.


----------

